# Broadband without a phoneline



## Toby (3 Jan 2008)

A friend with no techie skills has asked for advice on how to get broadband when they don't have a phoneline. I know they tried one company (- not sure who) and couldn' t get it to work. Is there more than one company providing wireless connectivity out there. Doing it through NTL isn't an option due to other problems on that end. Thanks.


----------



## CCOVICH (3 Jan 2008)

Clearwire

Vodafone
3
ICE Broadband
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

I can't personally recommend any of the above.  Friends use Clearwire and are happy enough with the service, but I am aware that it isn't always reliable.  There are probably more providers out there that I haven't listed.

You should probably have a look at this Key Post as well.


----------



## Killter (3 Jan 2008)

IrishBroadband suit me excellent-had to ring them yesterday regarding Playstation and the internet and the service was excellent-compared to NTL, which is just the pits (i would use stringer terms to describe NTL, but it wouldn't be apropriate!!).

Killter


----------



## Flax (3 Jan 2008)

I had Irish Broadband - very unreliable. Clearwire work grand for me!


----------



## Technologist (3 Jan 2008)

CCOVICH said:


> Clearwire
> 
> Vodafone
> 3
> ...


For completeness, add O2 to the list, but then put Vodafone, O2 and '3' at the bottom as these services are primarily useful for 'road-warriors' who need Internet connectivity on their travels. '3', in my experience is cheap, but not very consistent.


----------



## shellstar (6 Jan 2008)

Hi,

I'm with Digiweb for last 18 months and have had no problems whatsoever with them. Have always found there customer service to be very good. We tried Clearwire but we just couldn't pick up a signal with it where we are.


----------



## MAJJ (6 Jan 2008)

I use digiweb in D16 and find it excellent. Irish broadband was pants.


----------



## jazzhead (7 Jan 2008)

irish broadband. cheap and no probs,,,,


----------



## allendog (7 Jan 2008)

Have been using clearwire for nearly 16 months - no problem so far, touch wood.  Area - Cabinteely.  Cost: E30 per month for 1st 6 months forClearwire Freedom, and now E40 per month.
However, the signal box would have to be in an upstairs room on the window sill (inside the room), facing the Dublin mountains (with transmitters).  Tall trees could affect line-of-sight / signals somehow.
Wires/cables plugged into socket, while the laptop could be anywhere in the house, with the Clearwire plug.
Might be considering of changing to O2 Mobile BB, for wireless BB.
allendog


----------



## Simeon (7 Jan 2008)

Digiweb for about a year. No probs. Got a deal at Ideal Homes Exhibition, paid Eu240 up front (one year's rent) and got free installation.


----------



## Duffman (8 Jan 2008)

To avoid getting a landline I have had mobile broadband with '3' for the last three months or so & it works fine.  €20 a month for 10GB. I can only assume other peoples complaints about it must come from where they live (I live in the middle of the countryside so in theory I should be worst case).  
The limitations so far is that it is obviously not as fast as broadband through a landline but if thats important to you then get a landline.  For me the price of the package along with the savings from having no landline makes it worthwhile.  I can't vouch for their technical assistance as I haven't needed any assistance yet (obviously a good sign so far).


----------



## seanmc1 (8 Jan 2008)

i have 3 mobile broadband, it cost 120euro for data modem, and it's 19.99 per month. I have to say i can't fault it as you can go anywhere with it. the speed says it's 3mb. But be lucky if its 1mb, it isn't the best for downloading videos or large files. In saying this it's still a good service and would recommend it to anyone who just uses the internet for surfing ang buying goods.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Jan 2008)

Have you ever tried Skype over the 3 Moble Broadband? Or gaming?


----------



## REMFAN (8 Jan 2008)

jazzhead said:


> irish broadband. cheap and no probs,,,,


 
Yep, never had any problem with Irish Broadband.


----------



## shangralia (22 May 2008)

just watch out for these guys http://www.irishisptest.com/forum/other-providers/593-leinster-broadband-aka-kildare-broadband.html


----------



## rmelly (22 May 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Have you ever tried Skype over the 3 Moble Broadband? Or gaming?


 
He did clearly caveat his recommendation - does surfing & buying goods cover skype & gaming?


----------



## Technologist (23 May 2008)

rmelly said:


> He did clearly caveat his recommendation - does surfing & buying goods cover skype & gaming?


I'd say 'no' as Skype and gaming require a more consistent and sometimes more technically complex connection than surfing & buying stuff.  Also remember that the 3g connections have, at best, good download speeds but quite slow upload speeds. So video conferencing and VOIP calls will not be as good as with a wired or WiFi Internet connection.  The 3g connections from the likes of O2, Vodafone and 3 are primarily for use on the move and are not a direct replacement for wired broadband.


----------



## rmelly (24 May 2008)

I use my 3 Broadband as a wired replacement. I have a employer supplied Blackberry so have no need for skype and work from office or client site so have no need for Video conferencing.

Upload speed is poor, but I have used VPN to connect to remote machines, access file servers, sending/uploading mail attachments etc without issue.

Just realised that I can't use it with my Wii though...not that that's a major issue.


----------



## serotoninsid (24 May 2008)

BT used to offer a little known about 'broadband only' product some time ago.  Don't know if its still available??


----------



## aircobra19 (27 May 2008)

rmelly said:


> He did clearly caveat his recommendation - does surfing & buying goods cover skype & gaming?


 
What?

I was just curious tis all. My NTL is very poor sometimes, I'd expect even wireless would be better.


----------

